# Paph hangianum hair on leaf edge



## spujr (Jul 9, 2016)

Hi,

Is it typical to see small hairs along the leaf edges of P. hangianum? Is it the same for emersonii?

Thanks,

Z


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 12, 2016)

I don't think I've ever seen them with hairs. Smooth like other Paphs.


----------



## troy (Jul 12, 2016)

I looked at this thread hoping to see a photo to comment on


----------



## karategirl73 (Jul 12, 2016)

Mine has tiny hairs too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karategirl73 (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Ryan Young (Jul 12, 2016)

Looks Like a sheath 

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## karategirl73 (Jul 12, 2016)

The hairs are along the creases of the leaves 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troy (Jul 12, 2016)

I thought it would be blooming, congrats!!! You are blooming a hangianum, how long have you had it?


----------



## karategirl73 (Jul 13, 2016)

I've had this guy for a few years it finally started to initiate a spike which began January. I moved houses due to major renovations so the plant had to be moved in sheath. I didn't have a choice unfortunately but it's finally progressing again. But Spujr is right you can see the tiny hairs if you look in the middle above the two new growths. I've learned so many growing tips from all you guys on here I can't tell you how much I appreciate it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Jul 13, 2016)

Looking good; what is the Leaf Spread?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 14, 2016)

karategirl73 said:


> I've had this guy for a few years it finally started to initiate a spike which began January. I moved houses due to major renovations so the plant had to be moved in sheath. I didn't have a choice unfortunately but it's finally progressing again. But Spujr is right you can see the tiny hairs if you look in the middle above the two new growths. I've learned so many growing tips from all you guys on here I can't tell you how much I appreciate it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Congrats! 
Your patience is paid off.
I didn't know this species takes such a long time like malipoense??
Since January, this is how far it has developed?? 
It is much worse than malipoense then, actually.

I don't grow hang, but do have lots of its hybrids.
I have hang x malipo in low sheath since two months ago.
Two slowest developing buds I am stuck with, it looks like.

By the way, I think someone needs to move this thread to some other section. 
This has nothing to do with taxonomy.


----------



## jtrmd (Jul 14, 2016)

Mins have the hairs too. Never noticed it before, until now


----------



## SlipperMatt (Jul 15, 2016)

Same as yours. I have two different clone, but both of them have hairy leafedge. As well as the backside of the whole flower, and the surroundings area of the staminode too. Wish You luck for flowering.


----------



## jtrmd (Jul 16, 2016)

troy said:


> I thought it would be blooming, congrats!!! You are blooming a hangianum, how long have you had it?



I bloomed several small seedlings out in 4 or less yrs. I am trying to remember whar Paph forum it was I got them at. They grow fast and bloom regularly for me, but I divided them down to sell off. I have one single growth (thats spoken for, as soon as it can be divided again).


----------



## spujr (Jul 23, 2016)

Thanks for the responses and help. I finally got around to uploading a photo. It is a little hard to see but there are faint hairs along some of the leaves.



[/URL][/IMG]
This picture unfairly shows the plants in worst shape than what they really are. Here's a less closeup version that I think shows the plants in better shape.




[/URL][/IMG]

Not sure what the brown spotting is but it doesn't appear to be spreading. Most likely some early damage (lack of humidity or insects) when they were deflasked.

Sorry if this wasn't the appropriate forum area for this topic. I was thinking "Taxonomy/Botany, plant features used to group species, etc".


----------



## troy (Jul 23, 2016)

Get some predatory mites


----------



## spujr (Jul 24, 2016)

Yes, I was using biocontrols heavily earlier in the year and they seemed to do the job. One thing I do notice a lot is fine spiderwebs around the plants. My first reaction is spidermites but usually you can see them crawling around the webbing, which I can't. More importantly, I am also not seeing they typical plant symptoms associated with spidermites. My guess they are from little spiders that came along with the wooden benches.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 25, 2016)

I would call this species has a smooth leaf edge. 
Those hairs in the picture are pretty much universal for Paphs, especially those on the short terminal leaf that some plants make right before the inflorescence develops. Not even sure what to call that small leaf as it is not even consistent on the same plant. Sometimes it's there, and other times it is not there, just a regular sized leaf followed by an inflorescence.


----------

